# LOOK 695 - anyone use a power meter? which one?



## dogshine (Apr 11, 2010)

I love the cranks and am not sure I want to throw them in the closet and get a crank based power meter. I would love the Garmin Vector pedals... but they never were released. I use a Garmin 800 across my bikes so I'm not excited about the Polar solution.... 

What does everyone else do?


----------



## Tumppi (Sep 26, 2005)

Well, if don't want to use Polar? Then I assume Garmin vectors are good option in future, but until then to use PowerTab is only option, if you want to keep great Zed2 crankset. Anyway, our team use KeO Power pedals, but I understand you problem because Garmin makes great, user friendly computers. But remember, with KeO Power system you get one of the best pedals out there, but those Garmin (exustar) ones?? I don't think so?


----------



## vetboy (Oct 11, 2005)

I use a Quarq on my 695. I also hated to lose the look zed 2 crank, but I've got too many wheels for a PT and pedals weren't available when I got the Quarq.

I had to buy a hugely overpriced adapter to make the quarq work, but no issues so far in almost 14 months.

Joe


----------



## arok (Mar 18, 2010)

do you change wheelsets often? You could consider geting a powertap


----------



## justin. (Jul 18, 2011)

Yeah, if your not down with Polar, either look into PowerTap or wait for the Keo Power to open up to different computer options.


----------



## Tumppi (Sep 26, 2005)

@Justin: Tell us more for different (coming) options? Ant+??


----------



## tdf_music (Sep 23, 2012)

The new stages power meter looks very very cool (and cheap!)


----------

